# Can I freeze a protein shake



## Sandi (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm on a cutting diet and am using the guidelines for making protein shakes with cream, water, whey protein powder    I also put in frozen fruit eg. strawberries   These shakes are so thick and yummy  Can these also be frozen to make sort of an ice cream treat or does freezing harm the protein


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2007)

I would not imagine it harming the protein. I mean, you can freeze chicken, beef, fish and they are still fine to cook. Plus, protein by nature is very hard to degrade.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 5, 2007)

Hmm .. well Like FuFu said, I doubt the protein would be harmed.
However .. the other benefits of whey (such as improved immune system etc.) may be damaged when you freeze it .. (espically if it was a lower quality powder)
So if your just wanting the straight up Protein, and protein only then it'd be alright. However if you want the other benefits, I'd probably not freeze it..


----------



## Sandi (Mar 6, 2007)

I tried freezing some last night. It was horrible. Think I will stick with the shake. Thanks for replying.


----------

